# Eagle.......



## EricD (Dec 23, 2009)

Male watching the nest from the adjacent tree. Both Eagles are taking turns sitting on the eggs (due date around 1-13-10)...


1






2





3







4







5
Another Eagle flew by...he was not to happy with that!


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW, what a great series of photos!


----------



## DubDeez. (Dec 23, 2009)

what lense and setup did you use for this wonderful series?!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 23, 2009)

Second one is my favorite. Great shots!


----------



## random2 (Dec 23, 2009)

THe 300 gave you these PICS????  NICE... what lens if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## random2 (Dec 23, 2009)

would I be able to get a similar in quality of a picture using the D90?.. I'm thinking the quality came more from the lens...


----------



## DubDeez. (Dec 24, 2009)

random2 said:


> THe 300 gave you these PICS????



exactly what I as thinking!


----------



## Linkin (Dec 24, 2009)

Brilliant series!  First ones my fave.  The due date you're reffering to... is that when the chicks hatch?  Is this in a reserve?


----------



## EricD (Dec 24, 2009)

Linkin said:


> Brilliant series!  First ones my fave.  The due date you're reffering to... is that when the chicks hatch?  Is this in a reserve?



Thanks all. D300 is a great camera...but attaching my Nikkor 200-400MM F4, ED,IF,VR lens played a big role. I also used a 1.4X t.c. on the lens to get 550mm @ 5.6


Eagle nest is located in a Cemetery, same place I found the Red Fox family!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 24, 2009)

Amazing! so clear, in focus and colorful.


----------



## Foxman (Dec 24, 2009)

Fantastic shots, you should frame that second picture.


----------



## jtee (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice series, I like # 2 also.


----------



## Formatted (Dec 26, 2009)

These are fantastic Photos. I love the first and the second. Seriously great stuff!

Wonder if I can do the same with my D5000 and a 200-400mm


----------



## Shockey (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice photos, good color, sharp and in focus.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 26, 2009)

D300 is an amazing camera, why are you guys so shocked? haha!!!! what lens did you use for these incredible shots?


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 26, 2009)

Nevermind, Saw it!!


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 26, 2009)

Great shots

Michael


----------

